# Gave a guy my number!



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

We've been texting all night and he likes me! :boogie :boogie I'm so excited! Just had to post about it


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

nice to hear, but keep it slow don't rush it.
sa are known for there fast commitment to others.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Great to hear it 
Good luck.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

how did you keep that conversation going all night long ?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done, just enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

same here.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Is he cute?


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

happy 4 u


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah. Is he cute?? Give us the scoop!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I am falling for Paloma.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

If she'd do me the honour, she'd make me the happiest man in Wales, or at least in Swansea.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Steve300 said:


> I think I am falling for Paloma.












Haha I kid. I kid.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I also gave my phone number to a couple of people and they all avoid em now, I don't know why.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks now I'm sad.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

***it's no insult to any one .it's just the sad truth***
girl1-i am dating a guy
girl 2 first question-is he cute? -is he handsome?
girls to boys:we really don't care about looks. personality is more important
me: girl pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

YYYYYAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!! Is she cute? I mean you need something to look at. Art is better than trash.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Haha, didn't realize the thread was from late 2012, good catch. Anyway, umm, update?


----------

